# *updated with kill* Cost to mount a duck?



## cpowel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys.  roughly how much does it cost to duck?  Standing and flying.  Also, what taxis do you recommend?  South GA preferably.

The reason I ask it that I just realized there is 100-150 ducks coming into one of our ponds, mostly woodies but a few extras.  I'm not much of a duck hunter (only been a few times), but I'm going in the morning.  I looked at the pond from a couple hundred yards away with binos and saw a few mergansers.  I'd like to get one mounted if I get one tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## FireFighter101 (Dec 31, 2009)

The guy I have used charges in the $150- $175 range and they look good and have held up well, but I think there is probably better.  I have had several people tell me that Rodney Casteel does a great job. I think he is near Macon.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

FireFighter101 said:


> The guy I have used charges in the $150- $175 range and they look good and have held up well, but I think there is probably better.  I have had several people tell me that Rodney Casteel does a great job. I think he is near Macon.



Thanks!


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I had a drake woodie done by Roger Browning out of Lakeland for $150 this past year.  He does great work.

http://www.browninglamp.com


They are correct that Rodney Casteel does great work, but Roger is closer to you.  Rodney charges $175 I think.


----------



## Whipplejack (Dec 31, 2009)

*Duck Mount*

Jimmy Bird does a great job.  He is in Turner County and has been in business over 35 years.  He is very creative and can do anything you want.  If you are interested, PM me and I will get you his number.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 31, 2009)

$100-125


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey man I can help you out, checkout my post under Member services for sportsmen - Artistic Wildlife. You will find some pictures of my work and prices. Ask around there is a few of the guys on here that can't afford "said taxidermist" but get the same quality from me.


----------



## robcarol (Jan 1, 2010)

*Grandsons First Duck*

Georgiaboy 83 Did my Grandsons first Woodie and was very pleased with his work.Reasonable priced also.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jan 1, 2010)

I do taxidermy but i dont do any ducks...i have seen georgiaboy83's birds and they look great and a great price compared  to the other guys in the area that i know of...id take mine to him if i get one i want to mount


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 1, 2010)

It worked out better than I expected!  I just talked to Jode Hewett (georgiaboy83) and he's going to mount a nice hooded merganser I killed.  Thanks for the help guys

We had a ton of ducks come in, but we only took home 12.  Not to shabby for the second time I've ever been duck hunting!

I know the paint looks terrible.....but that was the best I could do in the dark


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2010)

What all did yall kill? Congrats on the hoodie...


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 1, 2010)

Arrow3 said:


> What all did yall kill? Congrats on the hoodie...



Thanks!  Hooded mergansers is all we shot.  Thats mostly all that came in, but a group of teal came in first thing (thats what my buddy said they were), and a few woodies showed up later on.  Some geese were around but they never showed up.


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the hood! How many hunted with ya this morning? ya'll must have had a pile of guns with a 2 hooded merganser limit per day!  But congrats again my friend


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 1, 2010)

Duckhawk said:


> Congrats on the hood! How many hunted with ya this morning? ya'll must have had a pile of guns with a 2 hooded merganser limit per day!  But congrats again my friend



Thanks.  There were plenty of folks


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 1, 2010)

Duckhawk said:


> Congrats on the hood! How many hunted with ya this morning? ya'll must have had a pile of guns with a 2 hooded merganser limit per day!  But congrats again my friend



Come on man, seriously?? First of all, IF we killed more than our limit, which we did not, do you really honestly think we would post them on an internet forum??? We actually didn't even reach our limit. We had enough guns on the pond I can promise you that.   

Does everything that is posted on this forum about waterfowl always have to have a bunch of know it all, internet police running around just trying to prove that they can read a reg book and question everything???  Be happy for a guy who got to go on his second ever duck hunt, kill a bird he is dang proud of and wants to mount, and  do it all perfectly legal. Don't question him, give him grief, and try to prove that you can flip open a reg book and read.  Just give him a congrats and move on.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 1, 2010)

*Clint and Matt ain't breakin no laws*

Ya'll need to chill. I hunt with these guys on a regular basis and there is no reason for me to think that they would just go blasting more ducks than they are supposed to. I will vouch for these guys any time!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats. Go knock a few more down!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 1, 2010)

fatboy84 said:


> I had a drake woodie done by Roger Browning out of Lakeland for $150 this past year.  He does great work.
> 
> http://www.browninglamp.com
> 
> ...



I just took one to Roger and his cost must have gone up. 225 for any duck mount but his work is awesome.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Jan 1, 2010)

oh and congrats on the ducks man! those hoodies make some great sitting mounts!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!! I have a hoodie mounted in a standin` position, and I`m lookin` for another one to take to Jody, for a flyin` mount.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 1, 2010)

GABASSMAN said:


> oh and congrats on the ducks man! those hoodies make some great sitting mounts!



Thanks I'm planning on doing a sitting mount.  I love how they look


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 1, 2010)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Come on man, seriously?? First of all, IF we killed more than our limit, which we did not, do you really honestly think we would post them on an internet forum??? We actually didn't even reach our limit. We had enough guns on the pond I can promise you that.
> 
> Does everything that is posted on this forum about waterfowl always have to have a bunch of know it all, internet police running around just trying to prove that they can read a reg book and question everything???  Be happy for a guy who got to go on his second ever duck hunt, kill a bird he is dang proud of and wants to mount, and  do it all perfectly legal. Don't question him, give him grief, and try to prove that you can flip open a reg book and read.  Just give him a congrats and move on.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 1, 2010)

here's a picture of my drake hood mount.  ($160.00)


----------



## Duckhawk (Jan 1, 2010)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Come on man, seriously?? First of all, IF we killed more than our limit, which we did not, do you really honestly think we would post them on an internet forum??? We actually didn't even reach our limit. We had enough guns on the pond I can promise you that.
> 
> Does everything that is posted on this forum about waterfowl always have to have a bunch of know it all, internet police running around just trying to prove that they can read a reg book and question everything???  Be happy for a guy who got to go on his second ever duck hunt, kill a bird he is dang proud of and wants to mount, and  do it all perfectly legal. Don't question him, give him grief, and try to prove that you can flip open a reg book and read.  Just give him a congrats and move on.






First off I said congrats! You read an understood that I hope then at the end I said it again!


Second I never accused anyone of breaking the law! I simply asked how many guns you had! I've never hunted with more than 1 other hunter, maybe you can invite me on you next hunt so I can in enjoy the fellowship and the hunt!

Third, cpowel I'm sorry if you think I'm accussing you of doin anything illegal I'M NOT and I never did! I don't mean to jack your thread! Congrats again on your hoodie!


----------



## crowe1187 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yall want some cheese with your whine? He just asked how many guns you had, and the fact that neither of you answered the question and attacked him makes it seem that you may not have had enough guns.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 1, 2010)

larry stewart of larry stewarts wildlife art does prolly the best job on ducks and birds period in the csra... i think he charged me 225 on the last woody i had


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Jan 3, 2010)

crowe1187 said:


> Yall want some cheese with your whine? He just asked how many guns you had, and the fact that neither of you answered the question and attacked him makes it seem that you may not have had enough guns.



No joke man, duckhawk didn't mean nothin by that comment.  Calm down, it's just hoodies but congrats on them.  Glad y'all had a good time.


----------



## Allen Hamilton (Jan 3, 2010)

It's none of anyone's business how many guns he had. Get a life "Crowe"...you aint the game warden...


----------



## JerkBait (Jan 3, 2010)

how did those hoodies eat?


----------



## southern rugger 56 (Jan 3, 2010)

i ve heard they eat pretty good man


----------



## Rockett (Jan 4, 2010)

I just started really duck hunting thanks to my cousin, Roger Brownings son.  Now I have to wade waist deep through a frozen swamp 2-3 times a month to shoot ducks.  But anyway, not sure of the price but Brownings Tax does some great work.


----------



## georgiaboy (Jan 4, 2010)

cpowel, Congratulations on the bird and somehow having a picture made of a bird that doesn't look like it was hit by a logging truck and left underwater for 3 days!  

Seriously, thats a good picture where we don't have to strain our eyes to tell the species cause its waterlogged or upside down.  The fish in that pond thank ya'll for saving lives.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2010)

*hoodies taste like chicken......*

no wait..........they taste like sardines.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a mount from many moons ago.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 5, 2010)

I like that mount Buck......


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on your hoodie!! they do make a beautiful mount!! they make a MEAN stew too

TJ at Southland in Augusta does a great job!! They charge 225 and the quality of work is well worth it. He is death from above on here. Look at his profile and he has an album of some of the work he has done. 1st class HANDS DOWN


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 5, 2010)

Allen Hamilton said:


> It's none of anyone's business how many guns he had. Get a life "Crowe"...you aint the game warden...



How do you know he is not the game warden? Also they are just a bunch of lawn darts and I could care less if he killed a hundred of them but when you post a picture of twelve birds that happen to have a limit of two per person someone on here is going to ask how many people you had hunting. On this site its just going to happen. Regardless of if its someone elses business or not when you put a picture on a public forum you open yourself up to questions, hence why this is a discussion forum and not a photo album.

 To the hunters, good job way to stackem up and they do make a pretty mount even with that ugly saw bill.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 5, 2010)

225 seems to be the goin rate,  Took two this week that my son shot and Steve Bradley in Newnan gets 225 to mount a bird.


----------



## duckndog (Jan 5, 2010)

Todd Huffman of Birdman Studios (birdmanstudios.com) is the best I've ever seen.  He's done several for me and his work blows away anyone else I've ever used.  He's located in Colorado but you just call him and let them know they're coming then send it Fed Ex.  He doesn't require a deposit.  He'll send you digital photos when it's done and if your happy, you pay him.  Here a couple of examples.


----------



## GobbleChaser (Jan 5, 2010)

That mallard and redhead are awesome lookin mounts.  If you took those pics to Rodney Casteel he can make them look identical.


----------

